# [SOLVED]xfce4 pulpit problem

## dAdi82

Wita,. otóż odpaliłem rano laptopa, ostatnio używany w piątek a tu bałagan na pulpicie.

środowisko xfce4

Na pulpicie zawsze mam 3 do 5 najważniejszych ikon, skrótów.

A tu jest ich ze 20? Otóż na pulpicie wyświetla się zawartość katalogu /home/user/ zamiast /home/user/Pulpit, w ogóle katalog Pulpit nie istniał.

Ma to pewnie coś wspólnego z tym że instalowałem i bawiłem się troszkę kde-plasma.

W każdym razie pytanie brzmi jak mogę ustawić żeby wyświetlane ikony na pulpicie xfce brało z katalogu /home/user/Pulpit?

W tej chwili sprawa wygląda tak że mogę nie mieć nic zupełnie na pulpicie. 

->Ustawienia->Pulpit->ikony->wygląd->typ->brak

lub bałagan czyli zawartość katalogu /home/user

->Ustawienia->Pulpit->ikony->wygląd->typ->Pliki i aktywatory

Jeszcze raz jak ustawić aby xfce wyświetlało zawartość katalogu np: /home/user/Pulpit

odpowiedź znajduje się w poniższym pliku.

/home/user/.config/user-dirs.dirs

----------

